
HyperKitty: Django web interface to access Mailman archives - pcr910303
https://gitlab.com/mailman/hyperkitty
======
bradknowles
As a guy who has been involved in supporting python.org and the Mailman
project since 2003, I am super happy to see someone else post a link here
about Mailman! See also [http://www.list.org/](http://www.list.org/)

